# Good preparatory books for BITSAT 2013



## nisargshah95 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys, could anyone suggest me a good book/publisher for preparing for BITSAT 2013, specially considering English and Logical reasoning. There are so many books available on Flipkart that I'm confused (Arihant, Disha, etc.). I had bought an AIEEE solved papers' book from Disha but it was full of errors so I don't think buying from it would be an option. Any help regarding this would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Since there were no replies, I bought up 'English and Logical Reasoning for BITSAT' from Disha publications.


----------

